
Kubernetes is NOT a container orchestrator - moshloop
https://www.flanksource.com/blog/kubernetes-is-not-a-container-orchestrator/
======
throwaway3157
Click bait title. The point of this article is that Kubernetes is indeed an
orchestrator, but "so much more". However, it's mostly a bunch of random
conversational pieces, like mentioning the slack channel has 90k users

~~~
moshloop
The size of the slack channel alludes to the size of the eco-system, and the
scale at which Kubernetes is solving not just technical coding problems, but
non-technical communication problems

------
vkazanov
How about "Kubernetes as a complexity generator"? :-)

~~~
moshloop
Kubernetes isn't the source of complexity - it is the problem domain of
building and operating distributed systems that are fundamentally and
essentially complex.

Compare the complexity of Kubernetes to Openstack - the next most similar
project in the same problem space, and you will find Kubernetes is actually
pretty simple.

~~~
bauerd
OpenStack and Kubernetes serve different purposes. Despite the article,
Kubernetes at its core really is a container orchestrator. OpenStack is a
collection of software you'd use for running a mini-AWS on bare metal
infrastructure.

~~~
moshloop
OpenStack and Kubernetes don't serve different purposes - they just solve them
differently.

Both fundamentally are about abstracting the way in which infrastructure is
managed.

~~~
bauerd
Well you can't run OpenStack on Kubernetes, but the other way round works.
They target infrastructure at different levels of abstraction

------
MoroCode
My question is then what counts as a container orchestrator. Not to shit on
the article but why over-complicate the definition of an already over-
engineered system

~~~
moshloop
You can solve container orchestration problems using Kubernetes, but you can
also solve them using Swarm, Nomad and Mesos.

Kubernetes is the most popular, precisely because it is not over-engineered,
the level of engineering matches the problem domain.

------
parvenu74
Is there even a viable alternative to Kubernetes at this point? For that
matter, is there an alternative to YAML for defining Kubernetes setups?

~~~
mads
I find that nomad is actually a very good alternative.

